# Looking to get into hunting ducks and geese



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I am looking into how me and my father and father in law can get into hunting ducks and geese we don't have a clue were to go to get some bird if you guys can help that would be way cool thanks!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

stevedcarlson said:


> I am looking into how me and my father and father in law can get into hunting ducks and geese we don't have a clue were to go to get some bird if you guys can help that would be way cool thanks!


Well first things first don't forget your license, ducks stamp, and HIP number, about anywhere you have water you'll find ducks, geese can be tough if you don't have good private land to hunt on in most parts of the state.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Remember your war paint, blow any way that makes any sort of noise from your call as often as you can, set up right next to someone else, and remember your hunter Orange camo. 

On a serious note, get your shotguns, proper licenses, proper ammo, go to a WMA and hide yourselves good. No calling works better than any bad calling. Enjoy the sunrise / sunset and sit back and learn. I think a guy can learn so much just by sitting back, being quiet, and watching the birds. Watch where they are going and when. Being where they wanna be is the thing that will bag you more birds than calls, decs, or the other guy out there.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I would add that at least 1 person in the group should have waders in order to retrieve any ducks that you shoot. Nothing i hate worse than seeing a group of hunters that have no way of retrieving ducks, and rely on others to do it for them.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

My first step would be to look up some Wildlife Management Areas, and explore the dike system on Google earth to become familiar with them. Pick one that is close to you, and then go explore. I am not familiar with waterfowl areas by West Jordan, but you could head up to Farmington Bay area. Walk the dikes and begin looking for birds. Start looking for pockets of water off the dike that hold birds, and hunt there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

learn your ducks and read the proc. there different season dates going on now. but like said make sure you got your hip number,duck stamp, small game or combo linc. steel shot a plug in the gun. waders. The look at what wma you want to hunt and go scout it out. good luck.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I live in the mill creek area. I have a bennelli 12 guage I have hunted grouse for the past couple of years and have had a lot of success with that and I got a white lab for my birthday this year to train as my bird dog but she just got spade so this won't be here year to be pity maybe at the end of the year! What a hip number? And how do I get one? Thanks for all the advise I will look into areas that I can hunt close to mill creek. What plug do you use for ducks I usually use moderate is that good for ducks to?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here is a link Get your HIP registration number online.Also your plug is for all migratory birds,it only allows 2 shells in the magazine and 1 in the chamber.Only three shells allowed.Your shotgun should have come with one.You are thinking of chokes


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

time4hunt said:


> I would add that at least 1 person in the group should have waders in order to retrieve any ducks that you shoot. Nothing i hate worse than seeing a group of hunters that have no way of retrieving ducks, and rely on others to do it for them.


Bingo !!! On opening day at FB the group of morons next to us knocked down 3 ducks into the pond of Unit 2 and none of them had waders and no attempts were made by those jerks to retrieve any of those ducks in the water there.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-n...ks/1485-2014-15-utah-waterfowl-guidebook.html
Read this!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I got my hip number and have read the guide book so I think in a couple of weeks I will try to get out!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I would re-read the guidebook again and really try to learn and identify duck species. Nothing will get you in trouble more than getting checked by the WMA folks with three mallard hens or three pintails in your bag. Watch your shooting time too. Legal hours end at LEGAL SUNSET which is much different than big game hunting. You'll likely see a gob of birds past legal sunset, and it will be hard to lay off them (especially if your legal hunting hours were slow), but that is the law.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

To echo a little of what has been said, for the respect of the bird, please learn to properly id before pulling the trigger, and maybe moreso, learn that when your bead covers your intended target, its MOST likely out of range. (contrary to somewhat popular belief)

Here's a link to a great start in the ID regard:
http://www.amazon.com/Waterfowl-Identification-The-LeMaster-Method/dp/0811729826


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the info I will reread the guide book again. I will learn my birds too!


----------

